# AGA Aquascaping Contest 2009



## George Farmer (29 Jun 2009)

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi

Good luck!


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jun 2009)

i'm having some of this, this year!  8)


----------



## Nick16 (29 Jun 2009)

il have a go, why not! you would be silly not to enter. 

its pointless saying 'i havent got a scape to enter' when you have like 300 tanks to choose from. and likewise all those people who wont enter becuase a strand of blyxa doesnt look right!


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jun 2009)

i cant remeber if i entered this :? 

how long has the form been up there??


----------



## rawr (29 Jun 2009)

I might enter...if my tank is ready for then.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jun 2009)

Thats a good few months away so my 4ft should be ready by then, fingered crossed anyway!

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Jun 2009)

Ooh.  I might have a stab this year.  I may actually have one or two tanks ready?!


----------



## samc (29 Jun 2009)

i dont have anything    next year i should have one or two to enter


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jun 2009)

I'll have a go with Jurassic dawn in the Medium category and the Little Mountain replacement in the Small. Dunno how either will do but we'll see, i like the feedback


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2009)

Can you guys explain this for me? thanks



> Photo Release received?	No. You must send the signed release by postal mail, or by FAX +1 206 632 3801, or scan and e-mail it to showcase@aquatic-gardeners.org



How do we go about doing this?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jun 2009)

I have a "top secret" entry that should do ok, I hope.   8) 

I'd like to encourage fellow UKAPS members to enter and show the world how the UK aquascaping scene is evolving.

It does cost $5 each entry but the AGA is a good cause (UKAPS have featured in 'The Aquatic Gardener') and feedback from the judges is always interesting.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Can you guys explain this for me? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Paulo 

Simply print out the Photo Release form, sign it, photograph/scan it, then email a jpeg to AGA.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo
> Simply print out the Photo Release form, sign it, photograph/scan it, then email a jpeg to AGA.


Thanks George, I might enter my main tank when it was at its peak and also my shrimp tank, just to see what the judges say, I might play around with the hardscape to get a better shot.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it mate! 

I don't know who the judges are this year but they usually have a couple of 'big names'.  Last year Amano was on the panel!


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Last year Amano was on the panel!


Whom??? We had George Farmer in the panel, it doesn't get bigger than that


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      I guess I may be a bit taller than Amano.


----------



## Superman (30 Jun 2009)

I'm planning on entering this for the first time.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Sep 2009)

Two weeks 'til deadline...


----------

